# Polphail 'Ghost Village' - August 2010



## wsmbm (Aug 8, 2010)

Polphail was built during the early 1970s to provide accommodation for up to 500 workers at a nearby oil platform construction yard in Portavadie, but was never occupied because the yard was never went into production 

In June 2009, the media carried a story that the ghost village of Polphail was finally to be demolished. Site owner Alan Bradley said changes would be evident within a year, and demolition would clear the area for 270 new properties to be built over the next five to ten years. However, there is no evidence at all of any demolition work starting. In fact, the site is home to a bat colony which I believe would expensive to remove. I don't think he could just demolish the village with the bats there, could he?

In October 2009, a group of six graffiti artists were granted permission to paint on walls within the derelict accommodation buildings of Polphail and it really makes the place a much better explore with something new around every corner. This is a great place to go.






























































































Even saw the paddle-steamer 'Waverley' sailing 'the doon the water' on our way home - a great day out... 






More on flickr - http://www.flickr.com/photos/wsmbm/sets/72157624550448615/


----------



## lost (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheers for that, the graffiti certainly makes it look a bit more interesting.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 8, 2010)

The graffiti is pretty.


----------



## tommo (Aug 8, 2010)

nice one. its great to see what i class as art, some of these guys are really good

i am sure i have seen this one below before i think it was at westpark, reminds me of the animated stuff by MUFO http://www.blublu.org/sito/video/muto.htm


----------



## cookiefeet (Aug 9, 2010)

I was puzzeld by what the numbers mean on this mural it turns out they are the geolocation for the village, might even be the excact location of this mural?






.


----------



## wsmbm (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a bit like MUFO - thanks for the link. I think the grafitti is amazing. They are a very skillful group of people. To be honest it would be a fairly bog-standard explore without the grafitti.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 9, 2010)

Tidy! As for the bats, there protected.


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 9, 2010)

I love that graffiti. It's nice to see some decent stuff for a change. Thanks


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff, you captured the graffitti really well.


----------



## DevonJen (Aug 14, 2010)

wow! amazing images. Thanks


----------



## msmetalundead (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 15, 2010)

I really like this report and pics...cheers for that.


----------

